# Please Critique My Quarter Horse



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

He is a 15 year old Quarter Horse. Tell me what you think!
Thanks


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Love the color.
As far as confo goes, his shoulder angle is just a tiny bit steep but it's hard to say whether his neck is out of place as a result. Doesn't look too bad.
Nice depth of girth
Buck-kneed in the front legs
Good, short back
Possibly a little high in the wither, but again, it's hard to really tell.
Can't honestly say much about his hind legs as he's not standing correctly in any of the photos and hes obviously leaning back in the first. My guess would be that they are fairly correct, maybe a wee bit sickle-hocked because many many horses are.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your tie-down is on improperly. It shouldn't hang loose like that, run it through the ring of middle of the breastcollar. If the ring is too small, just slip it behind the breastcollar or get an attachment that you can run it through. Don't want his leg to get caught in it somehow. (With horses if there is a will, there is a way......completely accident prone animals)









And your breastcollar may be a tad too tight, looks like it's digging into it's neck.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's a really pretty guy. Looks foundation bred? I'm not real confident at the actual confirmation critique part so I'm going to just stick with the pretty poneh response. 

I know this is a critique on the horse and not the rider or tack but I do want to agree with the folks on the tie down. I actually don't think you need it or the breast collar. I have a feeling it's more for looks then anything else.

As for the head tossing, I think that may have more to do with your hands and seat then anything else and I think it will improve as you spend more time in the saddle. 

Can I ask what type of bit you are using?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you have plans for him to see the farrier soon? His feet angles look really flat. I mean very low heels and long toes. it takes time to correct this. My friend's horse has heels like that and required wedges in the back for a few months. the horse was mildly lame for a long time till the hoof heel area grew out.

hte horse is reallly cute .


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Do you have plans for him to see the farrier soon? His feet angles look really flat. I mean very low heels and long toes. it takes time to correct this. My friend's horse has heels like that and required wedges in the back for a few months. the horse was mildly lame for a long time till the hoof heel area grew out.
> 
> hte horse is reallly cute .


Yes. He is coming at 1:00 1:30 today.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Back to the OP's thread...
None of the pics are very good to adequately comment on conformation:-(.The video,the horse looks very inexperienced,not what i'd expect from a 15 yr old horse but,more like a youngster that has just been started undersaddle. Not really sure why the tiedown is on in first place it is not serving any purpose. For a 15 yr old horse I see a horse that has had either poor riding or training,actually probably both:-(.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*MODERATOR NOTE:*

To all those involved involved in previous training discussions on this thread. This note is to let you know that discussions were removed because the OP requested a critique and did not ask for training advice. This thread had gone off course and the easiest way to "fix" it was to remove discussions.

Please feel free to start one regarding headset and bits in the training section.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> Back to the OP's thread...
> None of the pics are very good to adequately comment on conformation:-(.The video,the horse looks very inexperienced,not what i'd expect from a 15 yr old horse but,more like a youngster that has just been started undersaddle. Not really sure why the tiedown is on in first place it is not serving any purpose. For a 15 yr old horse I see a horse that has had either poor riding or training,actually probably both:-(.


I feel he did very well saying he has not beem worked in a year.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know the history of your horse,just pointing out what I see{you did ask for Critique??:?}. Just from my own experience a horse of that age usually has had several years of riding under their belt.Most can be left for long periods of time of not being ridden & go on riding not having forgot much.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> I don't know the history of your horse,just pointing out what I see{you did ask for Critique??:?}. Just from my own experience a horse of that age usually has had several years of riding under their belt.Most can be left for long periods of time of not being ridden & go on riding not having forgot much.


Yes i know. He is from mexico so he is not very people friendly and doesn't like men. Before i got him a older lady had him and really didn't ride him. So he did well.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> Yes i know. He is from mexico so he is not very people friendly and doesn't like men. Before i got him a older lady had him and really didn't ride him. So he did well.


Well that explains alot.Sounds like your needing to starting off fresh with this horse,which explains his looking like a green horse despite his age.Just because he more mature doesn't mean he is not able to learn just as well.A horse like him that has some trust issues & not been rode alot,I think if you can make that bond & trust with him you can learn alot together. He should make a great riding partner for you.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

The pictures are really hard to go by, you need some better pictures. There is a thread somewhere on the forum about taking conformation shots. 

also, that tie-down is way to loose to have any affect, it needs to be a little tighter. You can make a loop out of baling twine, string, or wire , and tie it to that middle ring of the breast collar and run your tie-down through it.


----------

